# New Wax - (First in the UK)! Barrier Reef Carnauba Paste Wax



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

**EDIT** - Some pics of it in use now up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254391

Well, thought I'd quickly share this with you all before I make a dent in it and give it a go.

This is the first pot sold in the UK so figured people may be interested, let's be honest we all love a new wax and Summer's not long off now!

This is the new Barrier Reef Carnauba Paste Wax made by Surf City Garage.

With the Wax you get a nice presentation box, a Blue "SCG" Foam Applicator and a rather nice large blue Microfibre cloth so it's nice to see it come as a kit.

The wax is HUGE - 340g to be exact so not something you'll run out of quickly 










Here's how it comes:










To give you an idea of the size, this is against my Ipod Touch




























What they say...










What you get...










Couldn't resist opening, really just wanted to have a sniff










Applicator looks cool










Almost ready to open it now...










Here we go



















Looks and feels rather nice, quite buttery in texture so think it will be really nice and easy to use!!

Smell wise it's similar to some of the other SCG products if you've come across them, but it's a sort of bubblegum / sweet smell!

Looking forward to trying it as that's what really counts but thought I'd just share this as I know it's the first one "officially" sold in the UK at the moment 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like Megs #16.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> Looks like Megs #16.


As in it's Blue? 

Nothing like it in smell or texture i promise!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> Looks like Megs #16.


Exactly what I first thought, same look and looks like the same texture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing your comments on this wax when you have time to apply it.

It definately does look like #16 - if it's a easy to apply and lasts as long it will get my interest.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Exactly what I first thought, same look and looks like the same texture.


Completely different I promise, far far softer.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

looks like an interesting wax - how much is it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Exactly what I first thought, same look and looks like the same texture.


I'd say it was Megs #16 in a different tin.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ross said:


> I'd say it was Megs #16 in a different tin.


Even though he says it's nothing like it?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> I'd say it was Megs #16 in a different tin.


Any Blue Paste wax is going to look fairly similar in the tin!

I can for the 3rd time confirm it is nothing like it :lol:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Any Blue Paste wax is going to look fairly similar in the tin!
> 
> I can for the 3rd time confirm it is nothing like it :lol:


Look just like Megs #16 to me.... is it similar? :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Johnr32 said:


> looks like an interesting wax - how much is it?


It's £24.99 for this kit with the applicator etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lads come on

He's said it so many times. Just because its the same colour means nout :lol:

That is a bloody huge tin lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like nattys blue 

:lol:

I jest of course - looks very interesting  

I'm looking forward to seeing how this works out. Some amount you get :doublesho and also good for being able to get the proper sized applicator in the pot too :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Just noticed - £25 :doublesho

Nice price for so much 

Thanks for posting OP :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hey, that looks just like... oh..... right....... :tumbleweed:

let us know what's it's like.....

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

looks like megs 16 to me. funny no ones mentioned it before now.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Deano said:


> looks like megs 16 to me. funny no ones mentioned it before now.


I know, you'd think someone would have spotted it really....

It's a bit like how Natty's white, Collinite 845 or Zymol Glasur look IDENTICAL to Swissvax Crystal rock, it's white, it's a wax... I think it's all just the same product in a different pot


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

i'd like to see a review, and find out where to buy it!?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It's available here at the moment - http://www.shyauto.com/


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the shop link :thumb:

Ooof, ouch, fiver VAT, then another fiver delivery.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Join their FB page as I believe there are discounts available on there!

Facebook5 I think it is but double check.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Thanks for the shop link :thumb:
> 
> Ooof, ouch, fiver VAT, then another fiver delivery.


**EDIT** Now confirmed:

10% off using this code for Detailing World: *surfdw*

Free Product with any order placed, choose from 4 available and Free Delivery with any order of £30 or more.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Any Blue Paste wax is going to look fairly similar in the tin!
> 
> I can for the 3rd time confirm it is nothing like it :lol:


Yeah sure....:lol:

Megs sold it all on as they dont do number 16 anymore due to us regs.... just had another scent added....:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How would you compare it texture wise to Megs 16?

It would be a great business idea to buy 2 pots of Megs 16, decant them into a new tin which costs money, then throw in an app and a MF, and sell it for LESS than two tins of Megs 16.

This time next year Rodney...

Definitely 2 tins of Megs 16. It makes pure sense!


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

wee_green_mini said:


> Thanks for the shop link :thumb:
> 
> Ooof, ouch, fiver VAT, then another fiver delivery.


EEK!

That's fair chunk for a product trying to break into an already very competetive market which (IMO) is just about sewn up in this price range by a flightless bird. 

None the less, I wish it well.................:thumb:

Looks like Megs 16 to me............:lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Blumenmaus said:


> EEK!
> 
> That's fair chunk for a product trying to break into an already very competetive market which (IMO) is just about sewn up in this price range by a flightless bird.
> 
> ...


Lots of speculation for a product nobody has even tried yet lol. They've got some good offers on their products with free delivery on £30, 10% discount and a freebie worth £7??

We shall see what it's like anyway, dont think any market / area of detailing has ever been sewn up for any price bracket as there's constantly new improved products everywhere you look


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks interesting but tbh I'm priced out of trying it at the moment! Need to know what a wax is like before committing. No pics of it on the car or anything?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Looks interesting but tbh I'm priced out of trying it at the moment! Need to know what a wax is like before committing. No pics of it on the car or anything?


It's only just come into the country I believe and I only got mine today so will be trying it this weekend, may try and 50/50 a bonnet with this vs Megs 16 if I can get some in time haha


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> It's only just come into the country I believe and I only got mine today so will be trying it this weekend, may try and 50/50 a bonnet with this vs Megs 16 if I can get some in time haha


Cheers, looking forward to it. Plenty of megs floating around out there :lol::lol:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> I know, you'd think someone would have spotted it really....
> 
> It's a bit like how Natty's white, Collinite 845 or Zymol Glasur look IDENTICAL to Swissvax Crystal rock, it's white, it's a wax... I think it's all just the same product in a different pot


major difference in texture between natty glasur and crystal rock


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I must admit it does look very identical to meguiars 16 paste wax, but the only way that can be shown, is a 50 / 50 with your product and meguiars 16 on the other side, and see how your wax behaves in all areas.

Everyones talking about it looks the same as meguiars 16 wax, but which are the strong points of your new wax on the market, that's sets you different from the other waxes on the market ? more importantly the waxes in the same price range as your self.

I must admit, that is a massive tin of wax their, that will last a very long time and serve well to the user.

What's the removal rate of your wax, easy, medium or hard to buff off, plus durability levels as well.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

frankiman said:


> major difference in texture between natty glasur and crystal rock


I know, I have had all of them at one point but I'm just stating its surely not possible to tell how similar it is to another wax purely from a pic? It's blue in colour but that's it  Texture wise it's far more like Nattys but it smells different - certainly not like #16 lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah we can't compare it just by the pics alone, I'm looking forward to seeing it on a car and eventually trying it myself hopefully.

I agree that many waxes may look the same but in actual fact aren't the same


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats one big TIN!! haha cant wait to see your views on it before i go out and buy it


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

how many people in the u.k have this then?


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

just ordered myself a tube of this wax, how long was delivery to the u.k?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

j.s_det said:


> just ordered myself a tube of this wax, how long was delivery to the u.k?


Where did you order from? Mine came next day from shy auto


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

same place that you got yours mate


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

j.s_det said:


> same place that you got yours mate


Ah cool, mine was sent 1st class so sure it will be the same for you


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

what day did you order yours then and you where first in u.k then?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I received a compliments slip saying I was the first in the UK to get it that's all.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Looks interesting but tbh I'm priced out of trying it at the moment! Need to know what a wax is like before committing. No pics of it on the car or anything?


a guy from a german detailing board had the change to try it some month ago:

http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...f-city-garage-barrier-reef-carnauba-paste-wax

would love to try this wax too there is so much empty space in my garage for new waxes -g- but for me it is arround 40gbp, wax + vat + shipping to germany, and the surfdw code does not work with delivery to germany ;-(
I think I will wait...


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

fabiano said:


> a guy from a german detailing board had the change to try it some month ago:
> 
> http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...f-city-garage-barrier-reef-carnauba-paste-wax
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for posting that up - Great write up too by the looks of it but will need to translate it  Seems to be working well on that Blue Tigra anyway so looking forward to trying it myself.

If that code doesn't work for shipping it may be worth emailing the shop anyway as they might do you a deal to ship to Europe?


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

yea you are the first to buy a pot i am the 2nd person to buy a pot of this in the u.k and there is a 3rd person who ordered one today aswell


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

fabiano said:


> a guy from a german detailing board had the change to try it some month ago:
> 
> http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...f-city-garage-barrier-reef-carnauba-paste-wax
> 
> ...


http://translate.google.com/transla...x/?s=548ce38de6926a26b92797d23217ff3789bf6a32


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

So what is so exciting about being the first or second in the uk?!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

moosh said:


> So what is so exciting about being the first or second in the uk?!


Nothing lol

I just thought it was worth pointing out in the thread title as people wouldn't have likely seen it before - Didn't meant to start a competition haha


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Lots of speculation for a product nobody has even tried yet


What did you expect?:wall:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Blumenmaus said:


> What did you expect?:wall:


People not to "assume" incorrectly that it's like another wax without seeing it for themselves

Oh and :wall: to you too!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> People not to "assume" incorrectly that it's like another wax without seeing it for themselves
> 
> Oh and :wall: to you too!


But we alll know that its clearly megs 16 in a different tub lol

Only joshin. Looks like a good price for a good amount to me


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> People not to "assume" incorrectly that it's like another wax without seeing it for themselves
> 
> Oh and :wall: to you too!


Take the ass out of assume and presume!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Nothing lol
> 
> I just thought it was worth pointing out in the thread title as people wouldn't have likely seen it before - Didn't meant to start a competition haha


Haha glad you took my post the right way, good of you to post up mate, looking forward to seeing and hearing of the results :thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be looking to buy pot, maybe two give one to a family member as a gift. It's a big pot so should last ages.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

j.s_det said:


> yea you are the first to buy a pot i am the 2nd person to buy a pot of this in the u.k and there is a 3rd person who ordered one today aswell


i'm the 3rd :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looks good and you get a freebie can't wait for it to arrive will compare it to megs#16


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

suspal said:


> looks good and you get a freebie can't wait for it to arrive will compare it to megs#16


I gave my Megs 16 away as I really disliked it.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

'Fatal if swallowed' ? 'Best wax in the world' ( or similar claim - forgot by page 6 of the thread) ?

Not terribly well poured imho.

Looks like Gliptone Carnauba to me.

Initial observations after a night out anyway. We have over 100 tubs of #16 on back order so would love to get both side by side to compare, looks like may not get the chance for a while.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> 'Fatal if swallowed' ? 'Best wax in the world' ( or similar claim - forgot by page 6 of the thread) ?
> 
> Not terribly well poured imho.
> 
> ...


How can this be the worlds best wax when the worlds best wax is worlds best wax?

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry but this just looks like something you'll see on bid tv in the next few month's, dnt know if it's just me but it scream's out cheap cheap cheap!..


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> Sorry but this just looks like something you'll see on bid tv in the next few month's, dnt know if it's just me but it scream's out cheap cheap cheap!..


Agreed, although its quite pricey..........


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Sorry but this just looks like something you'll see on bid tv in the next few month's, dnt know if it's just me but it scream's out cheap cheap cheap!..


cheap cheap cheap doesnt necessarily mean [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] though does it??

Megs #16 is a cheap wax but a good wax.

And Greased Lightning is a bid tv style channel product and it is a quality product.

It really winds me up that people pre judge a product before any body has used it, reviewed it, tested it, seen it, smelt it or even heard of it. It seems as if it doesnt have a label on it from a 'reputable' or well known detailing products company it is dismissed instantly. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Not seen as mcuh debate about a "new" product as this for a while. :doublesho

Bet in 3 weeks time the forum will be full of people declaring how amazing it is and how they are going to sell the rest of their stuff :lol:

Sometimes DW is a funny old place.  Take a chill pill folks.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Think Will-S has summed it up in one :thumb:


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

Will-S said:


> Bet in 3 weeks time the forum will be full of people declaring how amazing it is and how they are going to sell the rest of their stuff.


Not in my case, W.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good bit of debate going on. I've just ordered a couple of pots of megs 16 seeing as its discontinued I figured I'd have a couple. 

Will maybe try this at some stage when there's a blinding offer on it. I can get 2 pots of megs 16 for cheaper than 1 pot of this - that is what puts me off at the moment.

However that link to the blue tigra - looks awesome on there.

PS - how come SCG are no longer have a DW section... they used to IIRC?


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

got mine today and it is a huge tub for the price, il try it out this week and put videos up of the result it gives with sheeting and beading, also recieved my free spray wax, air freshener and 4 samples of other products along with my compliment letter and few brochures on there products excellent service and looks to be a very good product from what i see for the money


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Sorry but this just looks like something you'll see on bid tv in the next few month's, dnt know if it's just me but it scream's out cheap cheap cheap!..


like colli 476, megs 16, fk1000p etc, all very highly regarded on here and all cheap. 
Just because it's cheap does not mean to say it's not any good:thumb:

Kev


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

j.s_det said:


> got mine today and it is a huge tub for the price, il try it out this week and put videos up of the result it gives with sheeting and beading, also recieved my free spray wax, air freshener and 4 samples of other products along with my compliment letter and few brochures on there products excellent service and looks to be a very good product from what i see for the money


plus some money back :thumb:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

suspal said:


> plus some money back :thumb:


yea got discount for being a dw member :thumb:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

i think people should keep there opinion and thoughts about a product until they have bought and tryed it for them selves, you cant judge something by the way its packaged, colour and price, im gona be trying mine out within the next week il put pictures up of the result of its shine, durability and a video of how the water reacts with a coat of it on the car


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha thanks to some of you for the entertaining comments.... 

As for being a cheap unestablished brand I suggest you open your eyes and look them up in the States, Surf City Garage are a pretty well known American brand specialising in car care for muscle cars and show cars, take a look at their site to see what they do.

Didn't expect this thread would go the way it has to be honest, I was just excited to be lucky enough to be testing a new wax from a manufacturer I already rate well. 

I'll start a thread tomorrow but having used it today I am really happy, applied to a blue car in the sun and left it 20 mins to cure yet still buffed off with no dust in 1 wipe. Easy on and easy off, just how I like a wax


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Haha thanks to some of you for the entertaining comments....
> 
> As for being a cheap unestablished brand I suggest you open your eyes and look them up in the States, Surf City Garage are a pretty well known American brand specialising in car care for muscle cars and show cars, take a look at their site to see what they do.
> 
> ...


i dont wana open mine looks so good in its package, il be using mine on a blue car for the first time :thumb:


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> A for being a cheap unestablished brand I suggest you open your eyes and look them up in the States


Is that a bit like Chrysler then?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Blumenmaus said:


> Is that a bit like Chrysler then?


Don't know why people keep commenting negativly on the price as £25 for a massive tub seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

Blumenmaus said:


> Is that a bit like Chrysler then?


ROFL, I'm not taking sides here, but that was a good one!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Wtf are you on about.
> 
> Don't know why people keep commenting negativly on the price as £25 for a massive tub seems very reasonable to me.


That's plus vat is it not?


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

Spoony said:


> That's plus vat is it not?


Plus carriage.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Blumenmaus said:


> Plus carriage.


Not if you spend 2p more lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Blumenmaus said:


> Not in my case, W.


Do you work for another manufacturer or something? Just intrigued as to why you seem so set on slating a product you have zero experience of? All just seems a bit odd you have so much to say about something you apparently have no interest in


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nick, sadly some people just like to argue for no other reason than they like to. Just learn to ignore them. 

Still waiting for your write up though. 

Fish


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

did this ever get used? I can't be arsed to read all this nonsense.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The Surf City Garage products have been available in the U.S. for a few years now. At first you could only get them from the on-line retailers and then about 1-1.5 years ago the SCG product line showed up at Walmart and automotive parts store PepBoys. The waxes and sealants did not receive much praise over here. The most popular products are probably the Beyond Black tire dressing (like Zaino's), the Beyond Clay paint cleanser and Road Trip APC. The detail sprays have gotten some mention as being pretty good also.

They have quite a few dedicated cleaners. The Beyond Glass cleaner is pretty good also.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

One of my fav tyre dressings Beyond Black .
Look forward to your review

clint.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I will get a review up shortly - Just been away since the weekend so not had a minute to sit down and get it done!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thankyou for taking the time to show us this wax, it seems a great price! Abit of a bargain


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Do you work for another manufacturer or something?


No, I don't. Does that answer your question to your satisfaction?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

noddy r32 said:


> Thankyou for taking the time to show us this wax, it seems a great price! Abit of a bargain


Thanks, just put up a thread showing a 307 I did among others - a few pics down you'll see the wax in action but I will get on and do a proper test on my own car against various other waxes to see how it performs.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254391


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

I used this wax today on my DD Beemer,
Bloody lovely wax!

Super easy to use, very very easy to apply and take off, 
Superb gloss too,
To the untrained eye (the wife) she said it was the best the car has ever looked! She said it looks like its wet or like glass,

I'd have to agree, I really like it, 
Like everything a little goes a long way, so with a huge bucket size tub like this it should last a very long time!

Guys don't knock it until you try it!

Any guys from the US on here go down to Pep boys, Its on sale at $21.99 for the tin plus the microfiber towel and applicator pad as seen here,


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great detail on the 307; but in my mind, the wax looks exactly the same as meguiars 16, it's the colour and large tin that's reminding me of this wax, sorry for this, thought i would be honest.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Great detail on the 307; but in my mind, the wax looks exactly the same as meguiars 16, it's the colour and large tin that's reminding me of this wax, sorry for this, thought i would be honest.


another saying it looks like this and that in a different tin, means nothing until you have tried it out


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> cheap cheap cheap doesnt necessarily mean [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] though does it??
> 
> Megs #16 is a cheap wax but a good wax.
> 
> ...


People pre judge due to listening to hype, DIDNT SAY the product was crap! unfortunately for me the product look's cheap, whether it is or not a fantastic wax i wouldnt concider buying it due to the packaging of the product, however slap it in a better looking tub and packaging and i follow the sheep and gladly swap a new vintage for one if it pop's up in the swap section


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Haha thanks to some of you for the entertaining comments....
> 
> As for being a cheap unestablished brand I suggest you open your eyes and look them up in the States, Surf City Garage are a pretty well known American brand specialising in car care for muscle cars and show cars, take a look at their site to see what they do.


Agree, partly!... meguiars, poorboys chemical guys also... but turn's out not even there product's live up to the expectation's do they?!...

Good luck with the product, hopefully it perform's better than it look's for me and will say "yes looks can be decieving" and thats mabey the case here.
Just to clarify i didnt diss the product, only the packaging.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> People pre judge due to listening to hype, DIDNT SAY the product was crap! unfortunately for me the product look's cheap, whether it is or not a fantastic wax i wouldnt concider buying it due to the packaging of the product, however slap it in a better looking tub and packaging and i follow the sheep and gladly swap a new vintage for one if it pop's up in the swap section


who gives a crap what the tin looks like, its the product inside that matters and not what colour or picture the tin has :wall:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

j.s_det said:


> who gives a crap what the tin looks like, its the product inside that matters and not what colour or picture the tin has :wall:


40per cent of the cash goes into the packaging!.:wall:


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Woke up this morning and went outside to see the car and I'm still in awe!

The gloss and wetness of this wax is outstanding,


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> People pre judge due to listening to hype, DIDNT SAY the product was crap! unfortunately for me the product look's cheap, whether it is or not a fantastic wax i wouldnt concider buying it due to the packaging of the product, however slap it in a better looking tub and packaging and i follow the sheep and gladly swap a new vintage for one if it pop's up in the swap section


Fair play for being honest but I don't really see what's wrong with the packaging, I actually like the Surf City branding as a whole - I think for the market they aim at it suits them perfectly... Compared to Poorboys for instance where it's just a white square label with a basic black font - Fair enough if that's how they want to keep it nice and simple but I quite like the way SCG have the nice california muscle car type image which is funnily enough what they do  I guess it's about perecption but cheap / tacky wasn't something I thought of I must admit - If it was a £100 wax I would expect it to maybe be a tad more "Classy" like the Swissvax or Zymol type packaging but this is a £25 wax at the end of the day, I guess it's only fair to compare it to others in that price bracket?

I will at some stage get a chance to try it on my own car, only then can I really comment on water behaviour, durability etc but so far having used it in the Sun and left to cure for 20 mins+ I can't believe how easy it was to use, it buffed off in just one swipe so that was a good point for me.


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> *
> 
> I will at some stage get a chance to try it on my own car, only then can I really comment on water behaviour, durability etc but so far having used it in the Sun and left to cure for 20 mins+ I can't believe how easy it was to use, it buffed off in just one swipe so that was a good point for me.*


Likewise, Incredibly easy to get off, Much unlike 99% of paste wax's Ive used, (Zymol Glasur being the exception)

I'll also see how it goes long term wise, But have high hopes on this being an undiscovered detailing gem


----------

